# Maximus Formula, Det Dram hangs, PC8500 ram, NB voltage and YOU!



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 1, 2008)

It looks like I may have found the problem as to why I was getting Det Dram hangs even though there was nothing wrong with my Corsair PC8500CDF Ram.  Before I tell, I have tried several other methods that didn't work such as:
-Switching ram to white slots
-changing timing
-changing sub timing
-change dram volts (orginally set at 2.02V with no boot problems when MCH set to AUTO)
-changing FSB strap to NB settings
-changing AI Clock Twister
-changing transaction booster
-Disabled Memory Remap Feature
-checked the cmos batter with a multimeter and it read 3.0V
None of them worked to allow me to cold boot my PC with my ram at 1066MHz after it's been off for more then 3 hours (no power whatsoever).  However, my PC6400 ram worked just fine and I would use that to boot up then switch to my PC8500 ram @ 1066MHz.  It was as if from a cold boot the bios simply failed to recognize my Ram. When I switched to my PC6400 ram it would read my CPU at stock clock instead of its OC settings and my PC6400 ram @ 1066MHz.  Which is based on my previous settings using my PC8500 Ram.  When I reboot a second time it would read teh CPU correctly.

 During these Det-Dram hangs I always had my northbridge voltage set to 1.43V instead of AUTO (when my ram was working before).  I manually changed it because Everest reported my voltage at 1.64V which I thought was high for this chipset (suppose to be decades better then a 975 chipset).  So I manually adjusted it to around 1.43V and within a week I started noticing the problem.  I don't understand why it took so long but it is what it is.  After a few days of switching ram back and forth I decided to change the northbridge voltage back to Auto (where I recall not having this problem).  When I rebooted, BAM instant det-dram hang. When I booted with my PC6400 the north bridge voltage read 1.34V using Auto! What I did was set MCH voltage to 1.55V (1.60V using Everest) and I will see what happens in the next few days with my PC8500 ram. 


Side note:
My P5W DH Deluxe required me to use MCH voltage at 1.65V in order to get my CPU over clocked at 400 FSB at 3.60GHz.  Even though I could never get 1066MHz out of my ram I do recall needing 1.65V on the northbridge or else my PC wasn't stable with that motherboard.  So it makes sense to have  northbridge voltage that high trying to keep dram frequency at 1066MHz.  I will see what happens. 

Another oddity:
For some strange reason whenever I use my PC6400 it would boot normally.  However, whenever I use my PC8500 ram it would double boot.  It would start then shut off then start again then boot normally.  I cannot explain this phenomenon as it will do this double boot when the PC8500 worked or not (det dram).  This was not an indication that the I would get det dram hang.  

----------------------------------------------------------

Morning #1

After a 8 hours I am happy to report that the computer does in fact properly cold boot with my PC8500 ram at 1066MHz.  It appears that having the north bridge voltage at 1.55V instead of 1.43V is working so far.   It still double boots from a cold boot using my Corsair PC8500 ram.  However, if I hit the reset button or restart XP it will reboot once (IE like normal).







Maximus Formula






P5W DH Deluxe 100%, 24/7 stable with E6700 or E6850 (I forget which one) using PC8500 ram


----------



## Hawk1 (Apr 1, 2008)

Looking good. Strange that double boot issue. Are you flashed to the latest BIOS? I know on my Commando P965 (yeah I know, totally diff) it double boots just the first time after any change in the BIOS settings.

As for P5W DH, had the same issue on mine, needed 1.65vMCH for 400FSB, and even with 1.75v I could only get it to 414FBS. However, I was able to get my ballistix stable on it with DDR2 1100 with a 366 FSB (2:3 divider). It was just the weak NB on the P5W that held it back.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 1, 2008)

going from 907 to 1004 yield no difference as far as the double boot problem is concerned.  It did it as soon as I got my PC8500 (micron based) ram working with this board.


----------



## Hawk1 (Apr 1, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> going from 907 to 1004 yield no difference as far as the double boot problem is concerned.  It did it as soon as I got my PC8500 (micron based) ram working with this board.



LOL, was going to suggest going to the ASUS forums, but I see your already there asking. Well, hope you/someone can figure it out. That would certainly be annoying.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 1, 2008)

Afternoon update #2
After a few hours leaving it off with the power strip on it boots up as normal.  There is no double boot from a warm boot.


----------



## Wile E (Apr 2, 2008)

I've had the same issues as you ECH. I have to run 1.65V or more on the NB to get 400fsb and 1200Mhz ram stable on boot. I have the Maximus Formula. The NB is very voltage hungry with high speed ram.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2008)

Morning #2

After more then 8 hours I am happy to report again my computer does in fact properly cold boot with my PC8500 ram at 1066MHz.  This means no electricity for at all for more then 8 hours.  It appears that having the north bridge voltage at 1.55V instead of 1.43V is in fact working.   It still double boots from a cold boot using my Corsair PC8500 ram.  However, if I hit the reset button or restart XP it will reboot once (IE like normal).


----------



## dodge99 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Maximus Formula cold boot "resolved"*



EastCoasthandle said:


> It looks like I may have found the problem as to why I was getting Det Dram hangs even though there was nothing wrong with my Corsair PC8500CDF Ram.  Before I tell, I have tried several other methods that didn't work such as:
> -Switching ram to white slots
> -changing timing
> -changing sub timing
> ...



This problem has been resolved for most people !!

There is a design fault with the asus maximus formula motherboard where the PWR-FAN header is drawing power directly from the EATX CPU power plug. If you have a fan connected to this header it is pulling enough power away from the +12v1 tap that there isn't enough juice getting to other components when the capacitors are cold?

To rectify the problem disconnect your chassis fan from the PWR-FAN header


Thanks to CDex for finding this fault


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2008)

great news, thanks.  However, I have no fan on the power -fan header.


----------



## dodge99 (Apr 2, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> great news, thanks.  However, I have no fan on the power -fan header.




 

Oh well .. it was worth a shot

I had a very similar problem to you, I RMA'd two boards before "cdex" over at pcperspective discovered this design fault. Now my maximus is very stable, no boot or stability issues (but i only overclock too 3.2ghz on a q6600)...

The only other thing some people have suggested is try using the 8 pin connector but you probably already tried that..

There definitely appears to be some voltage anomalies with this board (especially at higher overclocks)!

Sorry it's no help to you


Best of luck

Dodge


----------



## Frogger (Apr 2, 2008)

Re your asus post [their server sucks]:shadedshu
been running the NB@1.45bios== 1.49 real last 3+ weeks
set to 1.51bios== 1.55 real [pics] set this today


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2008)

Frogger said:


> Re your asus post [their server sucks]:shadedshu
> been running the NB@1.45bios== 1.49 real last 3+ weeks
> set to 1.51bios== 1.55 real [pics] set this today



I had my NB at 1.43V and it ran fine for a few days (I don't recall if it was weeks or not).  Then BAM, one morning it would hang at det-dram.  At the time I couldn't figure out what was going on.  Everything had been rock solid stable a few days prior to that and I didn't recall making any bios changes during that time as it had been at least a week when I changed the northbridge from auto to 1.43V (possible more then a week).

However for me, 1.43V in bios was 1.456V from everest. 






Good to know yours work fine.  The information you provide is critical as it lets people know what they need if you don't over clock the CPU and just want the ram to post at PC8500.  It looks like you need at least 1.45V on the northbridge if you are using PC8500 for some.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 2, 2008)

dodge99 said:


> Oh well .. it was worth a shot
> 
> I had a very similar problem to you, I RMA'd two boards before "cdex" over at pcperspective discovered this design fault. Now my maximus is very stable, no boot or stability issues (but i only overclock too 3.2ghz on a q6600)...
> 
> ...


Thanks anyway


----------



## miamimuscleboy (Apr 3, 2008)

Does anyone have 2gb sticks on their maximus as in 2x2gb I have concluded that the det dram hangs are normal with this board with all four banks populated bios makes no difference , I have mushkins at 1239 mhz as long as the white banks are the only ones populated it boots and runs fine but vista 64 needs a little more than 2gb of mem. if anyone has had any luck with 2gb sticks please reply, i know the manual says the board wont support 128mb chips in memory thanks


----------



## erocker (Apr 3, 2008)

I think a lot of it may have to do with the memory itself(type, brand, etc.).  The only times I've had the DetDram problem is when I'm really OCing it and probablly not using enough NB volts.  I've never had the problem running stock, or using the mild OC settings I normally use.  Thanks for the info EastCoastHandle, it has deffinitely helped my when I'm going for the high benchmarks.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 3, 2008)

miamimuscleboy said:


> Does anyone have 2gb sticks on their maximus as in 2x2gb I have concluded that the det dram hangs are normal with this board with all four banks populated bios makes no difference , I have mushkins at 1239 mhz as long as the white banks are the only ones populated it boots and runs fine but vista 64 needs a little more than 2gb of mem. if anyone has had any luck with 2gb sticks please reply, i know the manual says the board wont support 128mb chips in memory thanks



What are your:
-northbridge voltage
-Dram Voltage
-Timing
-Northbridge temps





erocker said:


> I think a lot of it may have to do with the memory itself(type, brand, etc.).  The only times I've had the DetDram problem is when I'm really OCing it and probablly not using enough NB volts.  I've never had the problem running stock, or using the mild OC settings I normally use.  Thanks for the info EastCoastHandle, it has deffinitely helped my when I'm going for the high benchmarks.



No problem


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey all, Im having a DET DRAM hang issue myself.  Ill give you some background info.....

I had been running OCed settings fine for about 2 weeks, never any hangs or issues.  Yesterday I went to flash the bios on my 2 video cards.  So I reset the bios to load all factory defaults.  It booted fine.  I then continued to flash the bios of my video cards.  And it did not work.  It didnt look like it failed, but it also didnt look like it completed.  So I thought no big deal and I moved on.  I successfully volt modded my video cards, and I was trying to flash the new bios' so I can OC more.  Well now that I thought it was done, I was going to do the bios updates at my desk instead of at my work area.  So I shutdown the machine, and moved it over to the desk.  Go to boot and nothing, it just hangs on DET DRAM.  My first feeling was that it was the bad bios' and the cards just could not boot, because if Im not mistaken the VGA boot is right after the DET DRAM.  

I hope that the issue is something besides the bios.  I have cleared the cmos and I have disconnected the power from the PSU for a few minutes to try and clear it out, and its not working.  I would just pop the battery out, but I would like to hear any ideas before doing that, I have both video cards water cooled and it is not easy getting the cards out!!

Do you think its the video cards?  or I should I try to play with the board for awhile longer??

BTW - Im at work now so all suggestions will sit on hold for another 8 hours


----------



## Wile E (Apr 15, 2008)

@asb2106 - Try booting with just one stick of ram. From there you can go into the BIOS and set your ram volts and timings manually.


@everyone - I flashed to the Rampage BIOS the other day. Before, to hit 400fsb and 1200Mhz ram, I needed 1.65+V to not have cold boot problems. Now, it's set to 1.6V in the BIOS, without a single hiccup. I think I may even be able to go lower. I was also able to further tighten my ram's sub-timings. All-in-all, I'd say it's a worthy mod.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 16, 2008)

well i figured it out, as dumb and simple as it may sound....

the motherboard was grounding out.  I have an antec spot fan and when I flexxed it to far it put pressure on the mobo screw, that caused the hang on DET DRAM!  I verified it by reproducing the result, and sure as shit it happened again.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

maybe a problem with just pc2-8500? i know that sounds dumb but i've noticed this happens more with 1066mhz sticks then any others. maybe a problem with the Micron D9GMH chip? has anyone tried a known NON-Micron set of ram?


----------



## Wile E (Apr 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> maybe a problem with just pc2-8500? i know that sounds dumb but i've noticed this happens more with 1066mhz sticks then any others. maybe a problem with the Micron D9GMH chip? has anyone tried a known NON-Micron set of ram?



Non-micron can still get the hangs, but it happens less. 

To add to that, my Ballistix 800 (D9-double sided) won't even post in this board on a default CMOS. Not even with one stick.

My aXeRam are D9-GMH, and they post just fine on default settings, even with both sticks in.

So it comes down to your individual kit. I'm guessing it has something to do with the way the SPD is programmed on some of these kits.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

my ballistix tracer 1066mhz sticks will post at defualt settings ONLY if 1 stick is in the first slot.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 16, 2008)

Time for some SPDTool action?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 16, 2008)

someone just needs to explain all the different ram timings to me. IN DEPTH and what they do and in what situations i need to change certain settings.


----------



## gallahant (Apr 24, 2008)

Hello guys. My first post here and unfortunately i have the det dram problem.

I use Maximus Formula together with 2 sticks of transcend 1200mhz ddr2.

From the day i lowered my NB voltage i get the det dram hangs after a cold boot.

The reason i lowered the NB voltage was because on auto i was gettings reading in windows of 1.63-165v and asus probe reported NB+SB temps at high 60's ! The NB heatsink was very hot to touch, in fact i got burned by it.

Even now that i lowered the NB voltage to 1.33v the temps are still high pushing in the mid 50's. I know the "low" voltage is maybe the reason for the dram hangs but i dont want to burn up the motherboard by setting the voltage back to auto.

Do you guys think i may have gotten a defective board or that the heatsinks are badly installed? I dont want to take it off and reapply thermal paste as i am afraid i may rip apart something.

All my other temps are normal for the ambient temp here. Even my overclocked gpu with its fan set at very low rps , idles at 45C.

Thanks in advance for any help you can give!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

gallahant said:


> Hello guys. My first post here and unfortunately i have the det dram problem.
> 
> I use Maximus Formula together with 2 sticks of transcend 1200mhz ddr2.
> 
> ...



that is exactly what I was going through.  i found a happy medium by setting the NB to 1.49, and the NB temps stay in the low 50s.  

If I run my ram at 900 it can lower it to 1.35, but when I put it back up to 1100 I need the 1.5.  You could probably get away with the 1.5 also.  Give that a-go, if the temps are still hot, add a small fan, and its amazing how the temps come down.

When I was running 1.65 V through the NB, the temps were in the high 60s, so I bought an antec spotcool fan, and it ran around 55 then, the pinfin design is nice, but your case needs good airflow for it to work.  I use water cooling and I dont have any fans blowing across the board, Just out of the case.  So the spot fan fixed it right up


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> maybe a problem with just pc2-8500? i know that sounds dumb but i've noticed this happens more with 1066mhz sticks then any others. maybe a problem with the Micron D9GMH chip? has anyone tried a known NON-Micron set of ram?



From what I've seen people with PCS ICs usually don't have this problem.  They are normally found in 2x2 kits


----------



## gallahant (Apr 24, 2008)

I have a huge chieftec case, but i need some fans for sure. I will try upping the nb voltage in small steps and test it. Of course it will take me a week or so.

I dont want to think what will happen in 2 months when it gets hotter here. Maybe i can fry the NB and rma the board


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 24, 2008)

gallahant said:


> Hello guys. My first post here and unfortunately i have the det dram problem.
> 
> I use Maximus Formula together with 2 sticks of transcend 1200mhz ddr2.
> 
> ...



As already posted, you have to find a happy medium.  1.33V is to low.  As suggested try 1.49V for the northbridge.  Some of use with this motherboard knew that the thermal compound for the north/south bridge heatsinks weren't the greatest and in my case wasn't making 100% contact with the chipset.  It was removed and replaced which in of itself is a complete pain as it's hard to remove the heatsink as the thermal compound mimics glue.  Also, it's hard to get off the chispet and heasink once you got the heatsink off.  

Some recommend that you heat the heatsink up.  That didn't work for me and I refrigerated for a few hours per the experience of someone else who realized that cold would work best.  But this was all done before I ever installed the MB and you gotta know what you are doing.  Others used can of air (flipped upside down does get cold).  But that's getting off subject and the risks could destroy your board if you don't know what your doing (ie condensation for one, overheating another...)

I would recommend that you buy a 40mm fan and use it to cool both your north/south bridge heatsinks.  Here take a look at mine:







This should give you an idea how I mounted it.  A 1 1/2" wood screw should work.  If that's too much use the cool spot instead.  That works just as good IMO but I wouldn't mount it to the MB itself :shadedshu


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> This should give you an idea how I mounted it.  A 1 1/2" wood screw should work.  If that's too much use the cool spot instead.  That works just as good IMO but I wouldn't mount it to the MB itself :shadedshu



DONT mount it to the mobo.  I did that and it actually caused a DET DRAM hang!!!

It was putting tension on the mobo and it must have been grounding it out or something.  IDK, never firgured it out.  I did however show all my problems right here on this thread.

I just screwed mine in through a fan that was at the rear of the case.  That worked well


----------



## gallahant (Apr 24, 2008)

I cant mount anything to the SB heatsink as my 9600gt is just a few milimeters on top of it.

I should mention that i use only the 4-pin 12v connector. Do you think that is necessary to use the other 4 pin?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Apr 24, 2008)

if you have a SATA DVD drive... unplug it and see if that helps any. the ICH9R has s problem with ATAPI <---> SATA traslation and can cause the system to hang on various different things. 

the way to solve this problem is to get a SATA ---> IDE convertor and plug the SATA DVD drive into the IDE port of your board.

i have NOT had ANY memory problems SINCE i solved the above mentioned problem. i have been able to run my ram all the way to 1260mhz without any DET_RAM hangs.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> if you have a SATA DVD drive... unplug it and see if that helps any. the ICH9R has s problem with ATAPI <---> SATA traslation and can cause the system to hang on various different things.
> 
> the way to solve this problem is to get a SATA ---> IDE convertor and plug the SATA DVD drive into the IDE port of your board.
> 
> i have NOT had ANY memory problems SINCE i solved the above mentioned problem. i have been able to run my ram all the way to 1260mhz without any DET_RAM hangs.



I have a SATA DVDrw and it has not given me any issues, at least not yet....


----------



## Wile E (Apr 25, 2008)

No issues with a SATA rom here either.


----------



## gallahant (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, i have news. My det dram hangs went away by upping the FSB Termination Voltage from 1.31 to 1.33v.

I suppose it is relater to the ram isnt it?

Im running my E8200 at 400x8 and with 1.31v reported in probe for the NB (1.29 in bios), it is stable.


----------



## X800 (Apr 25, 2008)

Try the newest maximus bios 1006 You can get trough asus uppdate or here http://seanet.com/~keeper/MAXIMUS_FORMULA_1006.ROM taken from asus uppdate.


----------



## gallahant (Apr 25, 2008)

Why i only see 1004 beta in asus website? Is 1006 official?


----------



## X800 (Apr 25, 2008)

Yes i think bios is official i found it on asus forum and they got it from asus uppdate.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Apr 25, 2008)

1006 was found with some user's MB but hasn't been posted on Asus as of yet.  Many weren't able to use it. Use at your own risk...


----------



## gallahant (Apr 26, 2008)

I would like someone to post here using this bios and confirms that everything is ok, before i risk it.


----------



## X800 (Apr 26, 2008)

I would try it but i have no cpu.Ill get my cpu next month.They have used the asus uppdate tool but from what i understad its risky flash a asus board in windows.I have used Abit boards and flashed them allways in windows and never failed a flash ." I upgraded to 1006 using "ASUS Update V7.13.04", no problem at all" Try using usus update if it can find the bios (1006) from the uppdate and i dont know if its same as abits uppdate you can just download the bios and use AFUDOS and Alt-F2!


----------



## u2vini (May 8, 2008)

Hello Guys, new here with the same problem.

I entered just to mention that there is a new bios upgrade "Maximus Formula 1201 Bios" saying "Memory Compatibility".
Maybe is a way to say, fixing the problem with NB or whatever!

I will post my settings later on when i arrive home to see if that helps!

Bye,
Vini


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

I just got all my new parts in heres the list

Motherboard:
ASUS MAXIMUS FORMULA LGA 775 Intel X38 ATX Intel Motherboard

CPU:
Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor Model BX80570E8400

Memory:
CORSAIR Dominator 4GB (4 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Dual Channel Kit TWIN2X2048-8500C5D

Video Card:
EVGA 512-P3-N845-AR GeForce 8800GTS (G92) KO 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI-E 2.0x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card



Problem is it wont see 4 sticks (I get DET DRAM on the LCD Poster)
If i pull 2 it will post but only see DDR-800

i changed settings to this:
Originally posted by EastCoasthandle
Extreme Tweaker
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO
CPU Ratio Control : Manual
- Ratio CMOS Setting : 9
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : Auto
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2-1066
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : Auto
Row Refresh Cycle Time : Auto
Write Recovery Time : Auto
Read to Precharge Time : Auto

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (S) : Auto
Read to Read Delay (D) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (S) : Auto
Write to Write Delay (D) : Auto
DRAM Static Read Control: Auto
Ai Clock Twister : Auto
Transaction Booster : Disabled
Relax level: 0

CPU Voltage : 1.350V
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.55v
DRAM Voltage : 2.10
FSB Termination Voltage : Auto
South Bridge Voltage : Auto
Loadline Calibration : Auto
CPU GTL Reference : 0.63X
North Bridge GTL Reference : Auto
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : AUTO
SB 1.5V Voltage : 1.5

with this setting the board still seeing DDR-800 regardless of which 2 sticks i use and still will not boot with 4 can anyone help?


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

Follow this:

http://www.anandtech.com/cpuchipsets/intel/showdoc.aspx?i=3184&p=2

It helped me tune my OC.


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

under Memtest86 v2.01 it is seeing the FSB:400 DDR1066 5-5-5-15 and gets no errors

so the settings are working but it will not see more then 2 sticks


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> under Memtest86 v2.01 it is seeing the FSB:400 DDR1066 5-5-5-15 and gets no errors
> 
> so the settings are working but it will not see more then 2 sticks



Are all 4 sticks the same?

Also: what's the required voltage for the 1066 speed (written on the RAM sticks)? Mine are Corsair Dominators DHX CL4 but they work @ CL5 unless i set the timings @ 4-4-4-12 with 2.1 volts.

Finally: make sure your board isn't overvolting the RAM: set the RAM voltage @ the rated volts, reboot and go to BIOS / Power Monitoring (might be under different name): check to see how much more is the voltage of RAM, when comparing to the voltage you set.


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

yes they are all the same 


rebooted after checking settings and running memtest on all sticks and they boot now in 1066 which is what they should

swap them to other slots and it reverts to 800, check settings in bios, and after reboot they boot 1066

however they still wont go past DET DRAM with all 4 sticks in


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs,

My setup was for 2 sticks of ram with an E8400.  Sorry for the confusion.  From what I remember if you are using 4 sticks of ram @ 1066MHz you have to actively cool the Northbridge with a fan as it's prone to failures if temps reach 47C and higher. You may need to increase your dram voltage, northbrdige voltage and FSB termination voltage but I am not sure.  This is a perfect opportunity to contact Corsair as they have an excellent help forum.


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> yes they are all the same
> 
> 
> rebooted after checking settings and running memtest on all sticks and they boot now in 1066 which is what they should
> ...



Did you try the memory sticks with the CPU @ stock speed? When i bought another kit of RAM, i tried starting @ my OCed speed and it would not boot. Turns out the memory must first be "accepted" by the board with the CPU @ stock speed and then you can OC it.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58104

If not that, i don't know


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

just booted with stock settings (all on auto) boots DDR-800

calling corsair now i guess


----------



## HTC (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> just booted with stock settings (all on auto) boots DDR-800
> 
> calling corsair now i guess



Take it all the way to windows and then reboot.

Now, try your OCed settings to see if they now work: if it's what happened to me (see the link in my previous post), it will work.


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

closed


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

never installed windows.... still trying to figure out why i cant get 4 sticks to work


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> just booted with stock settings (all on auto) boots DDR-800
> 
> calling corsair now i guess



It's better to post in their forum.  They have a tech that can help you.

For example:
"How can I get your 4 sticks of PC8500 ram to work with my Maximus Formula?"


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

posted <crosses fingers>

or should i just RMA this thing?

did i mention i have a friend that is running the same setup? our bios version and settings are exactly the same.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> posted <crosses fingers>
> 
> or should i just RMA this thing?
> 
> did i mention i have a friend that is running the same setup? our bios version and settings are exactly the same.



You should get an answer tomorrow.  No you shouldn't RMA unless it's defective (which we haven't determine just yet).  If your friend has the same setup did you ask him what he did to get his 4 sticks running?

Sidenote:
Is there any chance you are using the PWR-FAN connector to power a fan?  Also, you have to manually set dram frequency to 1066MHz or else it will recognize it as 800MHz.  So that's not unusual. 

Also could you go into User CP, Edit System Specs and provide specific information about your PC?


Edit: Also keep in mind that Max. Formula over volts.  My Max Formula reads the following when using Everest:
Bios................Everest Reads
1.94V...............2.05V
1.96V...............2.06V
2.02V...............2.128V
2.04V...............2.160V
2.06V...............2.176V
2.08V...............2.192V
2.10V...............2.224V

Results may vary on your board.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2008)

You may want to consider updating your Bios to 1201 as it states "Improves Memory Compatibility" 

Source


----------



## memnochbcs (May 9, 2008)

yes my friend had no issues getting the 4 sticks to work. i updated bios to exactly what he has, also set the settings for his setup. only thing different is the vid card and PSU. which an asus tech told me could be the issue. but if i remove vidcard and drives still hangs at DET DRAM. 

he got to bios setup even with stock bios(which i cant remember what version it was) then he updated it to 1004.

the asus tech had me try 1 stick config ---posted
then 2 stick ---posted
then 3 stick DET DRAM
swaped the sticks out all sticks will post and pass memtest in single or double setups

so he said get up with corsair about exact settings. their site said 5-5-5-15 2.2v which i tried with no luck. calling the actuall tech support Friday to see if they have any luck.

my thing is with everyone wanting to chang settings is my friend has same parts from same dealer shouldnt they run with same settings? I'll try just about anything right now


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 9, 2008)

memnochbcs said:


> yes my friend had no issues getting the 4 sticks to work. i updated bios to exactly what he has, also set the settings for his setup. only thing different is the vid card and PSU. which an asus tech told me could be the issue. but if i remove vidcard and drives still hangs at DET DRAM.
> 
> he got to bios setup even with stock bios(which i cant remember what version it was) then he updated it to 1004.
> 
> ...



Could you run Everest  then goto:
-File
-Preference
-OSD
-check Show OSD Panel
-check Display Labels on OSD Panel

Then goto OSD ITEMS then check off:
-north/soutbridge temps 
-Dram FSB Ratio
-CPU FSB
-CPU Multiplier 
-Memory Clock
-all the voltage options
and anything else you find appropriate.  Hit apply then OK.  You should now see an OSD to the right of your screen.  Hit the printscreen key and use your imaging software to save the screenshot.  Upload it here and post it in this thread.  I like to see what voltages, temps, etc look like.


Below is an example of what I am talking about (to the far right).  I color coordinated memory from GPU, CPU, temps, voltage, etc so that it can be read better.


----------



## trt740 (May 9, 2008)

EastCoasthandle said:


> What are your:
> -northbridge voltage
> -Dram Voltage
> -Timing
> ...



at +10mv to your ram that will fix your problem in the section near the bottom. Dram ref +10mv for the detect ram trouble with cosair memory


----------



## memnochbcs (May 10, 2008)

called corsair tech support ran a few settings like
bios v.1001

ddr800 5-5-5-15
nb 1.45
dram 2.10
and auto everything else

post 2 sticks and no post on 4

removed 2 sticks and checked settings (changed nothing) checked hardware monitor under power tab and voltage was not what we set it at.
voltage listings in hardware monitor are:
NBv 1.264v
DRAMv 1.872v

after reboot voltage in hardware monitor is correct to settings.

updated to bios v.1201
same settings and no post with 4
pull 2 sticks, post, and hardware monitor is listing
NBv 1.264v
DRAMv 1.872v

after reboot voltage in hardware monitor is correct to settings.

contacted Asus with Corsair tech results and they say RMA motherboard.
Possible NB, memory banks, and/or bios issues.


----------



## memnochbcs (May 10, 2008)

soon as board is back i'll check back in and post an update


----------



## EastCoasthandle (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the update, the new board should do better!


----------



## memnochbcs (May 21, 2008)

new board is here, same problem. gonna try them as a 4g set in a friends gigabyte board. if they work i'll sell them to him and i'll buy a different kit cuz this is dumb. if it wont accept more then 2 sticks i'll just get 2 2gb sticks i guess


----------



## iLLz (May 24, 2008)

I have the same issue with 4 x 1 GB sticks but I can get them working with some finesse.  Basically I get the DET DRAM issues radomly.  What I need to do is take 2 sticks out, let the PC Boot, Gracefully shut it down, then pop back in the other 2 sticks and that usually works.  I hate that very much tho.  I am thinking of getting a 2 x 2GB kit instead since my board is very finicky with all four slots filled.  Since I can get a PC1066 set of Corsair Dominator for about $170 on Newegg why not.  Save me aggrevation, then I'll sell my other four sticks.  

Has anyone used the Mushkin 2 x 2GB sets yet?  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146785

I wondered if they would be ok in the MF or if anyone had any compatibility issues with them in this board.  For $140 its a steal and it includes 3DMark Vantage Advanced Edition - Nice incentive.


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2008)

For all your Det Ram issue's the new Asus Bios fixed them all for me and still not seen any.

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=60130&highlight=Maximus+Formula
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

I use G.Skill 2GBx2 (PC8000) + Axeram 1GBx2 ( PC1200 ). all run perfect on 2.02v at either CLK4 @ 800 or CLK5 @ 1066.


----------



## erocker (May 25, 2008)

I'm on the 1004 bios, use 4x1gb sticks and never get a DET_DRAM issue.  My specs are on the left and here are my bios settings:

Extreme Tweaker 
Ai Overclock Tuner : Manual 
OC From CPU Level Up : AUTO 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : x8
FSB Frequency : 400
FSB Strap to North Bridge : AUTO
PCI-E Frequency: 100
DRAM Frequency: DDR2- 1203
DRAM Command Rate : 2T
DRAM Timing Control: Manual 
CAS# Latency : 5
RAS# to CAS# Delay : 5
RAS# Precharge : 5
RAS# ActivateTime : 15
RAS# to RAS# Delay : AUTO
Row Refresh Cycle Time : AUTO
Write Recovery Time : AUTO
Read to Precharge Time : AUTO

Read to Write Delay (S/D) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (S) : AUTO
Read to Read Delay (D) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (S) : AUTO
Write to Write Delay (D) : AUTO
DRAM Static Read Control: Disabled
Ai Clock Twister : AUTO
Transaction Booster :  Disabled with Relax of 0

CPU Voltage : 1.385 (1.368 in CPU-Z)
CPU PLL Voltage : AUTO
North Bridge Voltage : 1.53 (1.55 actual)
DRAM Voltage : 2.10 (2.208 actual)
FSB Termination Voltage : AUTO
South Bridge Voltage : 1.05
Loadline Calibration : Enabled 
CPU GTL Reference : x63
North Bridge GTL Reference : x67
DDR2 Channel A REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Channel B REF Voltage : AUTO
DDR2 Controller REF Voltage : DDR2REF
SB 1.5V Voltage : AUTO

NB LED Selection : NB Volt 
SB LED Selection : SB Volt 
CPU LED Selection : CPU VOlt 
Voltiminder LED : Enabled

CPU Spread Spectrum : Disabled 
PCIE Spread Spectrum : Disabled 

Advanced CPU Configuration 
CPU Ratio Control : Manual 
- Ratio CMOS Setting : x8
C1E Suppport : Disabled 
CPU TM Function : Disabled 
Vanderpool Technology : Disabled 
Execute Disable Bit : Disabled 
Max CPUID Value Limit : Disabled 


USB Configuration 
USB Functions: Enabled 
Legacy USB Support : Disabled


----------



## AsRock (May 25, 2008)

erocker said:


> I'm on the 1004 bios, use 4x1gb sticks and never get a DET_DRAM issue.  My specs are on the left and here are my bios settings:



With my experience with 1201 those settings don't need to be set. as long as i have not pushed the ram too much i am not seeing det ram issues  just not seeing them at all.


----------



## iLLz (Jun 24, 2008)

AsRock said:


> With my experience with 1201 those settings don't need to be set. as long as i have not pushed the ram too much i am not seeing det ram issues  just not seeing them at all.



Yea if you don't push the memory or overclock too much.  But the thing is, this board is an OVERCLOCKERS BOARD.  So we shouldn't be having these issues.  

One thing I have found out that seems to be a big problem is NB Voltage.  Since we are using up all the RAM Slots, the NB Voltage needs to be set high enough.  I have mine set at 1.45 but you may need a little more.  

Also for the DRAM Channel 0 and Channel 1 I have set this to +10mv and it seems to be working so far.  No DET RAM issues after setting that as suggested by another member.  I'll let you know if I get it again but so far so good.  Some of you other guys/gals should try that as well so we can see if it works well for you all as well.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 24, 2008)

iLLz said:


> Yea if you don't push the memory or overclock too much.  But the thing is, this board is an OVERCLOCKERS BOARD.  So we shouldn't be having these issues.
> 
> One thing I have found out that seems to be a big problem is NB Voltage.  Since we are using up all the RAM Slots, the NB Voltage needs to be set high enough.  I have mine set at 1.45 but you may need a little more.
> 
> Also for the DRAM Channel 0 and Channel 1 I have set this to +10mv and it seems to be working so far.  No DET RAM issues after setting that as suggested by another member.  I'll let you know if I get it again but so far so good.  Some of you other guys/gals should try that as well so we can see if it works well for you all as well.



I don't have this issue with either set of my ram now since that bios update even over clocked too 4.2. When i mean there gone they really have gone for me with this bios. 

If some one has had the det ram issue with the 1201 bios i'd like to hear of it.


----------



## wonni (Jul 21, 2008)

*...*

Oh yes.. I do.

Just got my Maximus II Formula the other day, and have screwed around with it more than my wife lately (trust me, she's not very happy with that either...)
This after I thought that my "old" Maximus Formula died after showing only DET DRAM when I got back from my holidays. This happened to be the first time I shut down my computer after getting it a couple of months ago.

Anywho:
I got my 4 x 1GB Corsair Dominator PC8500,
and no chance in hell to get past DET DRAM with those sticks.

I've tried with both Kingston HyperX and Crucial BallistiX, both also PC8500, and both working great.

Tried updating bios to latest version (0802)
-No Result, still DET DRAM
Tried setting frequency to 1066mhz, timings to 5-5-5-15 and voltage to 2,2. 
-No Result, still DET DRAM
Tried raising NB voltage to 1,55V
-No Result, still DET DRAM

I'm gettin' kinda tired of those Dominator sticks all together.
Is it time to give em up, or have I missed someting?


----------



## ckydmk (Oct 30, 2008)

Does anybody know how to fix a dram hang when the computer doesnt boot at all?


----------



## dodge99 (Oct 31, 2008)

Do you have a chassis fan plugged into the PWR FAN header ?

If so unplug it


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 31, 2008)

Clear the CMOS and try booting with a single stick installed. You are using Ballistix  so the trick would be to get something that likes this board.


----------



## Frogger (Oct 31, 2008)

ckydmk said:


> Does anybody know how to fix a dram hang when the computer doesnt boot at all?


 All you would ever want to know about this Mb & I mean *ALL*

http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=179580


----------

